# glock



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Have you ever noticed that anything to do with Glock gets a huge number of views? I was just wondering how many view a posting of no substance would get just by mentioning the G word.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*G word*

Old Padawan: Sir; I agree with your thoughts. Isn't it something,
You have probably seen my query [G22] 20 have looked and not 1 addition.
I find it to be normal/curiosity thinking. 
Proverbial contemplative progression displaying nature.
So I added to yours:mrgreen:


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

The word "Glock" just has a nice ring to it.

And Glocks are the most preferred handgun. It doesn't surprise me.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

damn, you got me


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Since I am the resident Glock defender, I have to read all Glock threads to ensure the anti-Glock contingent isn't misinforming new shooters. :mrgreen:


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

You made me look.


----------



## duck! (Jan 6, 2007)

I like Glocks. :smt033


----------

